# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Ведьмины круги

## Irina

*  ВЕДЬМИНЫ КРУГИ*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Колонии лесных и полевых грибов, образующие круги в
десятки, иногда сотни метров, появление которых у славянских народов
предписывалось нечистой силе. Считалось, что лесные поляны с подобными
кольцами обладают магической силой. В настоящее время биологами
доказано, что кольцевые структуры расположения грибниц получаются
естественным образом при равномерном развитии семейства из единого
центра, неясным остается лишь то, почему грибницы стремятся
распространиться лишь во внешнюю часть круга.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

На Западе подобные круги, а также круги, образованные травой и
камнями, называют "кольцами дьявола" . В России же каменные кольца и спирали обычно не подпадают под определение ведьминых кругов.
Иногда эти "странные фигуры на земле" вводят в заблуждение начинающих
исследователей, особенно при беглом осмотре местности с какойлибо
ближайшей вершины. При ближайшем осмотре иллюзия "следа воздействия
НЛО" или иной "аномальности" быстро исчезает, возможно, поэтому
грибницы не вносят серьезной помехи в работу опытных исследователей.

Ведьмины кольца (ведьмины круги) - характерное расположение плодовых тел грибов семейства агариковых и болетовых по периферии почти правильного круга, обусловленное центробежным ростом их мицелия. Обычно ведьмины кольца появляются на лугах, полянах, ежегодно увеличиваясь в диаметре на 8-50 см. Чаще всего подобные круги образуют опёнок луговой, шампиньон, млечники, грибы-зонтики, а также некоторые растения (плауны).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Возникновение ведьминых кругов у славянских народов предписывалось нечистой силе. Считалось, что лесные поляны с подобными кольцами обладают магической силой. В настоящее время биологами установлено, что кольцевые структуры расположения грибниц получаются естественным образом. У большинства шляпочных грибов грибница является многолетней и характеризуется равномерным по всем радиусам центробежным ростом. Диаметр кольца при этом из года в год расширяется, а трава внутри его бывает чахлая, бледная, так как мицелий истощает почву. В более старых кольцах чахлая трава бывает только на периферии, около плодовых тел, где находится особенно жизнедеятельный мицелий, а в центре старых кругов трава пышно развита, так как мицелий там уже отмер и обогатил почву питательными веществами. Размеры таких кругов могут достигать нескольких десятков метров. Скорость роста мицелия по радиусу в зависимости от условий составляет 8-50 см в год (в среднем около 10 см в год). Возраст некоторых колец бывает свыше 100 лет.
Название свое эти кольца угнетенной зоны роста травы получили от средневекового суеверия, по которому на этом месте ведьмы водили хоровод и вытоптали траву, а плодовыми телами грибов, которые также часто считали порождением нечистой силы, отмечены якобы границы хоровода. Эти кольца хорошо заметны, даже когда плодовых тел гриба еще нет.

----------


## Sanych

Вот бы  боровички да подосики так росли

----------


## Irina

И не говори Саныч, круто было бы - пришел нарезал и ушел

----------

